# Galactic Planetary Alignment in 2012



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

The most commonly discussed alignment in 2012 deals with only the Milky Way, the Sun, the Earth and Venus. There is actually more than one 2012 alignment to consider. Viewed from the Earth, our solar system has high and low locations of planets and start clusters. As we stand on the ground and look up at space, the concept of the solar system is different than viewing it from above because the rest of the solar system moves around the Earth from our point of view. The solar system is a vast plate shaped array of planets and stars called the Milky Way. During the course of the known history of the world, we have always been located at the top edge of this platter of matter.

The 2012 alignment known as the Galactic Alignment will bring about a change that begins on December 21, 2012. It is said that this particular arrangement of the planets and the dark rift at the center of the Milky Way is occurring for the first time since the creation of our current age, our current world. For the first time in recorded history, instead of looking out over the top of the galaxy, we will be looking at it from beneath the galactic plane.

There are those who are convinced this event could place the Earth in danger of being sucked into a black hole at the center of the dark rift in the Milky Way. Others feel that since a somewhat similar alignment involving just the sun and the Milky Way takes place on Winter Solstice every December, that this is just a lot of to do over nothing. But there are other odd planetary placements set to occur in the sky with this 2012 alignment that will place us below the plane of the Galactic Equator for the first time in the known history of the world.[/p]




Source


----------



## 1234turtles (May 13, 2011)

nothing to worry about its some old myth


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, I love this kinda thing, but im to lazy to look for it


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 13, 2011)

There are those who are convinced this event could place the Earth in danger of being sucked into a black hole at the center of the dark rift in the Milky Way.[/p]

And there are those who are allowed to take the cork off of the end of their fork.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 13, 2011)

so that's where the black hole is coming from


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 13, 2011)

If you ask me this isn't nearly as interesting as the fact that we're headed for a near-collision with a very large asteroid in November 2011. 
Designation: 2005 YU55


----------



## leeday100196 (May 13, 2011)

I've always been interested in astronomy, so I have found this very interesting indeed...



			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> If you ask me this isn't nearly as interesting as the fact that we're headed for a near-collision with a very large asteroid in November 2011.
> Designation: 2005 YU55



Nobody asked you.


----------



## stylow (May 13, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> I've always been interested in astronomy, so I have found this very interesting indeed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said if


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 13, 2011)

eh i lived a good life not long but good if its true but doubt it


----------



## godreborn (May 13, 2011)

being pulled into a black hole is highly unlikely.  the Milky Way is at the base of the one the arms of the Milky Way, so the center of the galaxy is quite distant from earth.  plus, objects r not sucked into a black hole.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 13, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Nobody asked you.



Yeah, few ever do. But seriously, which do you fear more? The world falling into a black hole, or being struck by a massive asteroid set to pass between us and the moon? 
One seems to be a bit more ominous than the other.


----------



## KingVamp (May 13, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> being pulled into a black hole is highly unlikely.  the Milky Way is at the base of the one the arms of the Milky Way, so the center of the galaxy is quite distant from earth.  plus, objects r not sucked into a black hole.


My teacher was kinda talk about this. If the our sun was just suddenly turn to a back-hole we wouldn't be suck in.

Anyway interesting info.


----------



## lostdwarf (May 13, 2011)

OK this is the worst type of scaremongering.  I am an astronomer.  We are above the Galactic plane at present.  We will be here for the next 15,000 years too.  We may be 'on our way down' but we all will long before, be dead.  
It takes over 230,000 years to complete one orbit of our Galaxy, it takes 50,000 years to complete one 'wave' (wave being the frequency of orbital motion from above to below the plane of the galaxy) so that means it would take 25,000 years to go from above the galactic plane, to below it.

This article is nonsense.
This topic should be closed.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but you can blow asteroids up with nukes!


----------



## heartgold (May 13, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Sterling (May 13, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irrelevant, the Earth will still be pelted with huge chunks which would probably end up more like a cluster nuke than a single nuke. That's in terms of when it hits the earth.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My, such optimism.


----------



## lostdwarf (May 13, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The nukes are the one to fear from my point of view


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 13, 2011)

lostdwarf said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1.


----------



## boktor666 (May 13, 2011)

Cool, i need to see this when it happens.. Oh, and about the 2012 myth, it was a miscalculation, its said to be 2205, no worris dudes.


----------



## lostdwarf (May 13, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Cool, i need to see this when it happens.. Oh, and about the 2012 myth, it was a miscalculation, its said to be 2205, no worris dudes.




For the last time, this is not correct, not happening.  The article is false.


----------



## boktor666 (May 13, 2011)

lostdwarf said:
			
		

> boktor666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, so no alignment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ah well, then ill just wait for the meteor on near collision , mabey we'll see it up in the skies


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 13, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Cool, i need to see this when it happens.. Oh, and about the 2012 myth, it was a miscalculation, its said to be 2205, no worris dudes.



I don't think this will happen.
they have predicted such thing before(can't remind)but never happened such.
Be brave.



OFF TOPIC: Vuples will come and save us with his army.


----------



## Evo.lve (May 13, 2011)

There was a syzygy this morning, with Mercury, Venus, Mars and Jupiter lining up.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 13, 2011)

Nothing too startling, even if the Earth does get sucked into a black hole, we all might end up 3000 years into the past, with all cavemen, back to square one eh?? Or we could time travel our arses 3000 years into the future, where the on-going trends will be "iPhone 10,000 with 100G technology" and "Android 200.3 Strawberry Jam" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now about the Asteroid, imagine if it really does hit us, what's the worse that could happen?? Earth shattering into pieces and leaving us in unlimited space with no Democracy and War? I'm in!!


----------



## Sterling (May 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's why NASA started developing tactical lasers for such occasions. All nukes will do is blow shit to smithereens, which will then rain death from above.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 13, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> ...if the Earth does get sucked into a black hole...


we'd all die instantly.
black holes aren't magical, they're not portals through which we can travel through time.
we'd just die. in the coolest way possible


----------



## Depravo (May 13, 2011)

Fuck the Mayan calendar. MY calendar only counts up to 31st December THIS YEAR!


----------



## Cyan (May 13, 2011)

Object approaching Earth ?
Take a look at the bottom of this page :
http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 13, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Object approaching Earth ?
> Take a look at the bottom of this page :
> http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php


judging by the velocity of each of those, i don't think any of them are worth worrying over.
they're nothing compared to '2005 YU55,' but that is supposedly going to pass safely between the earth and the moon later this year.
though it _will_ come dangerously close to the earth. can't be too sure about this one.


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Fuck the Mayan calendar. MY calendar only counts up to 31st December THIS YEAR!


We're doomed


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 13, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And even if we go into a blackhole, then we will find out what *exactly* happens


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 13, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no you blow the roid so it splits into 2 pieces than both parts will pass harmlessly past on either side of the earth and all the little chunks left over will disintegrate in the atmosphere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for laseers maybe they can soup this thing up to shoot into space? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://dvice.com/archives/2010/07/laser-cannon-th.php


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 13, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if a White Hole is the Reverse, when we get sucked into a Black Hole we might come out of a White Hole somewhere in the Universe.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 13, 2011)

Wait, didn't this stuff happen in 2002 when all of the planets were aligned?


----------



## nando (May 13, 2011)

but what does this mean for my horoscope? i can't make decisions on my own


----------



## godreborn (May 13, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually, it's not possibly for our sun to become a black hole since it doesn't have enough mass.  to become a black hole, a star's mass must exceed 3 solar masses or three times the mass of our sun.


----------



## cyb3ritachi (May 13, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agree our some how it has to increase its size if he wants to become a black hole


----------



## luke_c (May 13, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> no no you blow the roid so it splits into 2 pieces than both parts will pass harmlessly past on either side of the earth and all the little chunks left over will disintegrate in the atmosphere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone's seen Deep Impact!


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (May 13, 2011)

http://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/w...c-plane-in-2012



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Earth won’t physically cross the plane of our Milky Way galaxy in 2012, but Earth will cross the galactic equator in 2012. That’s nothing special! As seen from the sun, Earth does this every year – twice.


----------



## Snailface (May 13, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure? Wouldn't we be slowly pulled out of orbit first -- to slowly die of freezing? Brrrr.
I need to sock up on warm coats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, I'm more afraid of asteroids. There's geographical evidence of multiple impacts and we've had a couple of close calls in just my lifetime.


----------



## jerome27 (May 13, 2011)

Utter and complete horseshit. Pagans love to terrorize the world with their fear of dates, planetary alignments, bullshit psychics etc. They've always got a new date for you to fear. 1999, 2000, 2001, 2012, etc, etc. And when that date finally comes and nothing happens they always have an excuse.

How many of the idiots who believe in the 2012 prophecies actually know what it says? How many of them know about the alleged "Winged Serpent" that's going to appear in the skies according to the Mayan prophecy?

How many of them know that 2012 wasn't even an end times prediction? And that the Mayans actually predicted stuff about dates as far away as 5000 AD?


----------



## nando (May 13, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> Utter and complete horseshit. Pagans love to terrorize the world with their fear of dates, planetary alignments, bullshit psychics etc. They've always got a new date for you to fear. 1999, 2000, 2001, 2012, etc, etc. And when that date finally comes and nothing happens they always have an excuse.
> 
> How many of the idiots who believe in the 2012 prophecies actually know what it says? How many of them know about the alleged "Winged Serpent" that's going to appear in the skies according to the Mayan prophecy?
> 
> How many of them know that 2012 wasn't even an end times prediction? And that the Mayans actually predicted stuff about dates as far away as 5000 AD?



Quetzalcoatl is not a winged snake, he is a feathered snake.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 13, 2011)

Something big is definitely gonna happen between now and 2020.


----------



## godreborn (May 13, 2011)

there r many ridiculous predictions about such things.  I believe Sir Isaac Newton predicted the end of days to be in 2060 using a calculation based on text he found in the Bible.  plus, who can forget Y2K?  airplanes falling from the sky and whatnot.  there r those who like to prey on the fears of the weak-minded by creating doomsday scenarios.  there must be well over 1,000 of these throughout the course of human history--all of which have been proven false.


----------



## Nujui (May 13, 2011)

So should I be scared or what?


----------



## Depravo (May 13, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> So should I be scared or what?


Yes. But not because of this.


----------



## Nujui (May 13, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then because of what exactly?


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 13, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone else.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 13, 2011)

There's a new planetary happening each year and the only reason people are freaking out is because of the 2012 myth.

I think people just like to create life-threatening events in their minds and believe they will happen to spice up their otherwise boring lives?


----------



## dgwillia (May 13, 2011)

The galactic allignment will create galactic radiation. Said radiation will give us all super powers.

I personally shall have the power to have all powers, then i will turn evil and start eating peoples brains, die a few times, then ultimately become a hero


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 13, 2011)

End of the world will not come with a notice like "Hey _Ahem_, guess what? I'm coming to destroy your precious Earth on [insert year here joke]." It will come without any prior notice, just be ready if it comes while we are alive. If not then god help our next generation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 End of chapter.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 14, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never manage to watch that from the beginning.


----------

